# Knee Strike.



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

In Isshin-ryu many years ago I learned a very particular way to do the knee strike (toes and foot pointed back, lower and upper leg in close contact). Now in JKD I'm learning a very particular way to do it again (thrust the hips forward with the knee strike). In most other systems I've studied it's been "just knee them" however. Is there a particular way the Kenpo knee strike is thrown or is it just a knee strike? The Isshin-ryu style was meant to protect against it being grabbed while the JKD stule is meant to make it a stronger strike, as I understand the reasoning in each case.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 3, 2002)

I also thrust forward with the hips.  I want the angle of incidence, generally to be in and up, not just up.  Of course this varies with the position of the target.  I am speaking of an upright target such as hamstrings, quads, pubic bone, bladder, etc.  

If the opponent is already bent over, in any direction, then the upward vectored knee as explained in SGM Parker's A Woman's Guide to Self-Defense,  is more appropriate.  Mr. Parker used analogies that likened everyday movements or natural actions for strikes, e.g. waving (or I say trying to hail a cab in New York) is the same motion as a heel palm strike, just more vigorous.  In this case the knee strike is analgous to climbing stairs, but with more focus.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _*
> Is there a particular way the Kenpo knee strike is thrown or is it just a knee strike?
> *



We view knee strikes as 1/2 of a kick. There can be several different ways of which you have mentioned 2 that I do as well for different situations.  Throwing a knee strike sometimes is like doing a vertical stomach crunch to get power. 
Other times I extend the ankle, foot and toes, possibly to continue the action to a groin strike.

At any rate yes there are several different ways to throw a knee just like kicking.

:asian:


----------



## Robbo (Nov 3, 2002)

> Is there a particular way the Kenpo knee strike is thrown or is it just a knee strike?



Of course there are a few ideal ways to perform the knee strike but after that it will depend on you, your opponents position, targets, etc. Just remember the analogy that you don't need a hammer for thumbtack. If you have your opponent bent over facing the floor and the knee is vertical to the chest area, then by all means put all the power you can muster into the strike just don't be leaning over them or the reaction you get (them standing up) could lead to your defeat (back of their head to your jaw). Conversly if you have your opponent bent over backwards staring at the ceiling and on their way towards the floor and you were kneeing them in the back you wouldn't put as much power into the strike because you'd want his motion towards the floor continued after the knee (you wouldn't want to stand them back up).

Another example where alot of power would not be necessary is if you've put your opponnent on the floor on their back and you ended in a close kneel on his chest facing up their body, you could shuffle forward and perform a knee strike to the bottom of the jaw. The mechanics are a little awkward but think of the return on investment.

Oh, and after the knee to the jaw you could step out and kick under the jaw on your exit (with the leg that performed the knee)

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Stick Dummy (Nov 3, 2002)

> At any rate yes there are several different ways to throw a knee just like kicking.




  I like elbows & knees................. 



FWIW- In addition to the atypical knee strikes, I've been fortunate to add the Penchat Silat and Kali knee techniques to my toolbox over the past couple of years.


Sooooo many choices, so little time


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2002)

It's impossible to lick your elbows!  :rofl: 

:asian: 


LOL, 99 % of you will try it.  Thats whats funny!:shrug:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Nov 3, 2002)

Heh-Heh

Sez you........................

The opponent licks MY elbows!!!


GD-7 Don't let this degenerate into a Billy Lear in drag event
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2002)

Just couldn't resist.

:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *In addition to the atypical knee strikes, I've been fortunate to add the Penchat Silat and Kali knee techniques to my toolbox *



Could you say something about these (in the IMA or FMA general fora if you prefer)? I'm curious about the different ways of doing it. I've seen the "half a kick" approach before too and think of it as sort of the basic martial arts version of the technique.


----------



## Chiduce (Nov 4, 2002)

We use the knee lift or vertical knee; the horizontal knee, knee drop, jumping or flying knee, jumping knee kick (combination jumping knee elbow break extending the leg to break the ribcage), looping roundhouse knee, and reverse roundhouse kneeing.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *It's impossible to lick your elbows!  :rofl:
> 
> ...




try touching your elbow with the same arm...and biting your ear...and make sure you do this in a room full of people...  ::camel noise::   lol  Tess.


----------



## Seig (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *try touching your elbow with the same arm...and biting your ear...and make sure you do this in a room full of people...  ::camel noise::   lol  Tess. *


I do not know this man, I did not come in here with this man, and now I will be leaving without this man......


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *try touching your elbow with the same arm...and biting your ear...and make sure you do this in a room full of people...  ::camel noise::   lol  Tess. *



*sitting here behaving.. Minding my own business.. and still I get sucked into the vortex~!!!!

M'ere Chronuss.. I'm gonna touch your elbow ~!!!
::waffleoferous noise::  *chortles*

Knee strikes are great~!  Mr. C. demonstrated his knee kicks.. and Man .. I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end~!!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Heh-Heh
> 
> ...



I think Billy might resemble...er...resent that comment.


----------



## shotman (Nov 12, 2002)

I've used knee strikes in numerous "real life" encounters on the streets,they are streets ahead in putting your opponent down. Especially strikes to the groin or the nerves running down the side of the outer thigh!:samurai: :samurai:


----------

